# Fisher Discussion 10/24-10/28



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Hello Everyone!

Once again this year, one of our sponsors, Fisher Engineering, will be hosting a discussion here in the snow removal forum. The discussion will begin on *Monday 10/24 and run until Friday 10/28*. Be sure to read the discussion and feel free to participate. The discussions by Fisher in the past have created some great information and ideas and you can expect the same again this year.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

That sounds great! Are you going to have a Boss discussion?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

What is that?? I am almost sure that fisher is the plow that i want to get next year for my truck when i get my lisense so i really want to get some insight on what this discussion thing is and what to do to participate. Thanks


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

mcwlandscaping said:


> What is that?? I am almost sure that fisher is the plow that i want to get next year for my truck when i get my lisense so i really want to get some insight on what this discussion thing is and what to do to participate. Thanks


A representative from Fisher Engineering will be on the website, and you'll be able to ask questions and get lots of good info.

This should be a link to last year's Fisher discussion. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19618


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

mcwlandscaping said:


> What is that?? I am almost sure that fisher is the plow that i want to get next year for my truck when i get my lisense so i really want to get some insight on what this discussion thing is and what to do to participate. Thanks


Hi mcwlandscaping,
Looks like you already have quite an impressive fleet of equipment for your business. We certainly hope you do add a brand new Fisher Snowplow to your fleet and maybe one of our salt or sand spreaders as well. If you visit one of our distributors in your area, I am sure they can show you all of the different models of snowplows we offer and they may also make a recommendation as to which snowplow may work best for both your vehicle and the plowing conditions you will be encountering. Please visit our web site to find the Fisher distributors located in your area. www.fisherplows.com

Thanks,
Gary Dwinal
Product Manager
Fisher Engineering


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Fisher,

I am considering purchasing a new F-550. I have always used the M/C series on them in the past but would like to try a "V" type plow but am afraid that they are too fragile for the F-550's we run with sanders. Any thoughts? Any plans to offer a beefier "V" or an "X-V"???


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Big Dog D said:


> Fisher,
> 
> I am considering purchasing a new F-550. I have always used the M/C series on them in the past but would like to try a "V" type plow but am afraid that they are too fragile for the F-550's we run with sanders. Any thoughts? Any plans to offer a beefier "V" or an "X-V"???


Hi Big Dog,
This is a tough one and could go either way. Because you specifically mention loaded hopper spreaders, I guess my recommendation would be to stay with what has worked for you in the past on your other F550 trucks. In your application, the MC blades will probably be best. The momentum of the heavy F550 truck along with the added weight of a loaded hopper spreader can create a tremendous impact if a solid object is encountered and the straight blade will most always be more able to absorb this type of impact than any V-plow. I think this would be true no matter what brand of V-plow vs. straight plow this type of comparison is made upon.

As for the beefier "V" or the "X-V" you ask about, I will just say in part those types of inquiries are exactly the type of feedback we are looking for from our participation in this forum. If you or anyone else reading this forum has any additional "wish lists" or ideas for new products or product improvements, please post them on this forum.

Thank You


----------



## sam973 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi Gary,

To go along with the new ideas theme, I was wondering about the head lights. I have 3 Fishers now and will be getting 2 more shortly and I find the lights to be not bright enough. Are there any plans for a better light set up in the future? If so, will it be possible to put those lights on plows that have the older style ones? I like the plows you have, but your lights are a step behind some of the others.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Gary,

First i think that head lamps could be improved, and a "X" blade V plow would be nice too. Also if the hydraulic plows could be an option. I fell in love with the first one i plowed with and would definetly buy more.


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Welcome back, Gary.

Thanks for taking the time once again to offer your insight and let us consumers give our opinions.

Like others have already mentioned, I'd also say the headlamps could use some improvement.

Any chance of Fisher coming out with a set of wings, like Western did? I'd be the first one in line at the dealer the day they came out.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

sam973 said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> To go along with the new ideas theme, I was wondering about the head lights. I have 3 Fishers now and will be getting 2 more shortly and I find the lights to be not bright enough. Are there any plans for a better light set up in the future? If so, will it be possible to put those lights on plows that have the older style ones? I like the plows you have, but your lights are a step behind some of the others.


Hi Sam973,
There is no question the headlight technology being used on newer vehicles of today has surpassed the headlight technology used on most snowplows sold in today's market. About the only thing I can say on an open forum like this is, we are always working on new products and improvements to our current products and will be releasing many new and improved products over the next several years. Having said that, the only thing I can add is, keep in touch with your local Fisher distributor/dealer and monitor our web site for many new products and product improvements that will coming your way!!

Thanks.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

mrplowdude said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> First i think that head lamps could be improved, and a "X" blade V plow would be nice too. Also if the hydraulic plows could be an option. I fell in love with the first one i plowed with and would definetly buy more.


Hi mrplowdude,
Thank you for the comments on the "X" blade V-plow and new headlamps. Unless the truck manufacturers make dramatic changes under the hoods of the trucks they are building today, I don't believe you will ever have room to install a (reasonably priced) under hood belt drive hydraulic system again. On some trucks built today our installers literally struggle to find room to mount the electrical motor relay which takes up very little real estate. Even prior to the space confinements under the hoods, the demand shifted (without influence from us) to virtually 100% electric driven hydraulic systems. The improved electric motor technology as well as dramatically improved hydraulic efficiency have really left pretty much all of the under hood hydraulic systems obsolete. Some 15+ years ago when I came to work here, you could not have forced me to put an electric/hydraulic system on my truck. Today, I feel just the opposite.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

ZR7 Ken said:


> Welcome back, Gary.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time once again to offer your insight and let us consumers give our opinions.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,
Thanks for your kind words as well as the comments on the headlights. I would be curious to know more about your need for wings. Which series of plow would you be using them on? ie: HD - X - EZ-V - MC? Would you prefer for them to be straight out or mounted on an outward angle of say 30 to 45 degrees?

Again - feedback like this is extremely valuable to us as a manufacturer of equipment that most of you folks use on a commercial basis.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

*Curb Guards / Curb Shoes*

How many of you guys have ever heard about or seen curb guards on snowplows? They are used to protect the outer edges of the plows from wear and damage where while plowing up against curbings. Specifically on Fisher plows, they will protect from wearing the head off from the outer base angle pin. If this pin does get worn off and it falls out, substantial damage to the blade may result if the operator doesn't notice the pin is missing and strikes a solid object with the outer end of the blade.

*Is this an accessory that you would have any interest in purchasing, if Fisher offered them for sale?*

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

*Back Drags / Side Wings*

I would greatly value any feedback or demand any of you folks would have for plow back drags. How many of you have either purchased or fabricated your own back drags for your plow? How much money did you pay or spend to get your backdrag?

Same questions as above for side wings. How many of you use or have demand for side wings? Would you prefer wings that mount straight out from the blade or off on an angle? Would you mount them on both ends of the blade or just one end at any given time?

Thank You


----------



## Fastcar (Oct 17, 2003)

Gary Dwinal said:


> I would greatly value any feedback or demand any of you folks would have for plow back drags. How many of you have either purchased or fabricated your own back drags for your plow? How much money did you pay or spend to get your backdrag?
> 
> Same questions as above for side wings. How many of you use or have demand for side wings? Would you prefer wings that mount straight out from the blade or off on an angle? Would you mount them on both ends of the blade or just one end at any given time?
> 
> Thank You


If you had removable wings for the 8' I would have them on my plow as we speak. I guess at a angle. Which end? As the need or conditions changed so would the application.

Roy (still no spell check)


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Gary Dwinal said:


> I would greatly value any feedback or demand any of you folks would have for plow back drags. How many of you have either purchased or fabricated your own back drags for your plow? How much money did you pay or spend to get your backdrag?
> 
> Same questions as above for side wings. How many of you use or have demand for side wings? Would you prefer wings that mount straight out from the blade or off on an angle? Would you mount them on both ends of the blade or just one end at any given time?
> 
> Thank You


Wings- wouldn't trust em unless well built and easy to use and store, Blizzards set up seems like it would be very susceptible to damage. Would rather have/use a heavy duty "V". Any possibility of them being produced in the future? M/C series 9ft. stainless "V" would be "THE" setup.

Backdrags- For the front blade or to add to the back?

Curb Gaurds- Yes.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Fastcar said:


> If you had removable wings for the 8' I would have them on my plow as we speak. I guess at a angle. Which end? As the need or conditions changed so would the application.
> 
> Roy (still no spell check)


Hi Roy,
Thanks for the feedback on the wings.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Gary Dwinal said:


> How many of you guys have ever heard about or seen curb guards on snowplows? They are used to protect the outer edges of the plows from wear and damage where while plowing up against curbings. Specifically on Fisher plows, they will protect from wearing the head off from the outer base angle pin. If this pin does get worn off and it falls out, substantial damage to the blade may result if the operator doesn't notice the pin is missing and strikes a solid object with the outer end of the blade.
> 
> *Is this an accessory that you would have any interest in purchasing, if Fisher offered them for sale?*
> 
> Thank You


Yes we would like to see fisher offer curb guards for the HD series.As well as some more improvement in the painting process.I have 2 new plows with the storm guard,they are garaged and washed after every storm and one is fading pretty bad already,and off course our MM1 plows are shot they will be getting sandblasted and painted next year.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Big Dog D said:


> Wings- wouldn't trust em unless well built and easy to use and store, Blizzards set up seems like it would be very susceptible to damage. Would rather have/use a heavy duty "V". Any possibility of them being produced in the future? M/C series 9ft. stainless "V" would be "THE" setup.
> 
> Backdrags- For the front blade or to add to the back?
> 
> Curb Gaurds- Yes.


Hi Big Dog,
The backdrag I am referring to is the type that mounts on the back of the plow blade (blade - on the front of the truck) and swings up out of the way when the base angle trips when encountering an obstruction. I have seen many of these on Fisher blades. They work good for driving up close to say a garage door and dragging the snow back.

Do you currently use curb guards now?


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

echovalley said:


> Yes we would like to see fisher offer curb guards for the HD series.As well as some more improvement in the painting process.I have 2 new plows with the storm guard,they are garaged and washed after every storm and one is fading pretty bad already,and off course our MM1 plows are shot they will be getting sandblasted and painted next year.


Hi echovalley,

Thank you for the feedback on the curb guards.

Our powder coating process is an area where we are always making improvements. As a result of lots of testing, we are confident we are currently best in class in this area. However, it is still an area where we perform constant system upgrades and improvements.

Thanks Again


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

I use the curb/wear shoes on my X blade and am happy with their performance especially on gravel.

I agree with the others, wings don't really impress me and would much rather see a Stainless V plow. There would be no hesitation on my part to switch to a stainless V as long as the price was no to far out of line.

I still would like to see an improvement in the headlights and mounting system. As a Fisher user for over 20 years the MM2 is a vast improvement over the MM1 but there are easier systems on the market. There are no plows that compare to a Fisher but these 2 items(lights, mounting system) need definate improvement. Fisher has by far the largest market share in this area(at least 75%) but I see more and more Bosses and Snoways and Curtis's every year and the comment I always hear for the switch is the mounting system.

Thank you for taking the time to listen to the end user of your product, that in itself means alot to me as a customer.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

lakeeffect said:


> I use the curb/wear shoes on my X blade and am happy with their performance especially on gravel.
> 
> I agree with the others, wings don't really impress me and would much rather see a Stainless V plow. There would be no hesitation on my part to switch to a stainless V as long as the price was no to far out of line.
> 
> ...


Hi lakeeffect,
First, I would like to say thank you for the kind words about our company and products. I would also take the time to thank you for your patronage of our products for the past twenty years.

Your comments on the wings, stainless V-plow, and headlights will be taken under advisement - Thank you

I would like to know a little more about your perception of other mounting systems on the market. What would you consider improvements to the Fisher Minute Mount2? Please do not mistake my questioning as doubting your concerns. I clearly consider your concerns as an opportunity for us. My only motivation here is to understand what type of changes you would like to see, to improve our mounting system.

Thank You


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

I believe a electric or hydraulic mounting system would be an improvement. Granted it is not to hard to push up on the headgear but for short people or older people it is hard to do.

The MM2 system with the 1 handle disengage lever and downpressure spring are an improvement over the MM1. I spent more time cursing those MM1s than I care to remember. I actually believe the old "Speedcast" set up was easier and faster to mount.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

lakeeffect said:


> I believe a electric or hydraulic mounting system would be an improvement. Granted it is not to hard to push up on the headgear but for short people or older people it is hard to do.
> 
> The MM2 system with the 1 handle disengage lever and downpressure spring are an improvement over the MM1. I spent more time cursing those MM1s than I care to remember. I actually believe the old "Speedcast" set up was easier and faster to mount.


Hi lakeeffect,
I have personally attached and detached all of the various mounts available on the market today. Now obviously my opinion could be challenged as a little biased, but I feel very confident that the Minute Mount2 plow is still the simplest and quickest plow to attach. Granted the mounts that use hydraulic assist, may have some sales appeal, they all seem to be more complicated and time consuming to attach to the plow truck. We could easily add some of these gimmicks to our plows if we thought it was truly better, but we have chosen to keep our mounting system simple (less things that can go wrong) and uncomplicated.

Please reply back to me with more specific thoughts on your perception about the advantages of the hydraulic assist mounts. Thank you for understanding this message as us simply trying to understand your perceptions of various types of mounts available on the plow market today.

Thank You


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

lakeeffect said:


> I believe a electric or hydraulic mounting system would be an improvement. Granted it is not to hard to push up on the headgear but for short people or older people it is hard to do.
> 
> The MM2 system with the 1 handle disengage lever and downpressure spring are an improvement over the MM1. I spent more time cursing those MM1s than I care to remember. I actually believe the old "Speedcast" set up was easier and faster to mount.


Although I currently own a western plow, I have used and mounted fisher Minute Mounts on 4 different trucks/plows(from the MM with under hood hydraulics to an X blade). I have never struggled with one of them. Drive up, push the head gear up(very little effort to me) pop the pins, connect the electrical/hydraulics and off you go. I think the problems that most people have is not putting the jack leg down correctly, resulting in the incorrect height to align it with the truck.

I have seen some of the newer hydraulic attachment systems, and I always see it as added complexity, and an additional failure point. But that is just my opinion...


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

I agree it is the simplest with the least chance for malfunction however I have seen alot of older people who just can't get enough weight behind it to push it up or can't push the headgear towards the truck to take the pressure off and pull the release lever at the same time. Personally I have no problem doing either but have watched many struggle and have heard the same complaint from many others. I don't have any easy answer to solve the problem, but thats what you pay the big bucks for, LOL


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

lakeeffect said:


> I agree it is the simplest with the least chance for malfunction however I have seen alot of older people who just can't get enough weight behind it to push it up or can't push the headgear towards the truck to take the pressure off and pull the release lever at the same time. Personally I have no problem doing either but have watched many struggle and have heard the same complaint from many others. I don't have any easy answer to solve the problem, but thats what you pay the big bucks for, LOL


Hi lakeeffect,
I appreciate you being very candid here in admitting that after all that has been said, you do not have any problems getting your Minute Mount2 plow off and on your truck.

However, I don't know about that part about the big bucks? You know something I don't??!!

Thanks Again


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Once again thanks for listening. As I said before I believe Fisher makes the best plow on the market and i want to see them continue to do so and not fall behind the competition. with the X Blade you have a good thing going and hope you keep developing your line of stainless products.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

lakeeffect said:


> Once again thanks for listening. As I said before I believe Fisher makes the best plow on the market and i want to see them continue to do so and not fall behind the competition. with the X Blade you have a good thing going and hope you keep developing your line of stainless products.


Hi lakeeffect,
Thanks again for the kind words. All of your advice will be taken under advisement.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

The welding shop around here charges about $450(last summers price) for a swingingbackdrag blade. This would be a great option for Fisher to add to there products. I think that a lot of people would get this option when they buy their blade. I don't have one (V-plow) but i know 5 others with them and they all say great things. A stainless snowfoil for the x blade would be another great option.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

mrplowdude said:


> The welding shop around here charges about $450(last summers price) for a swingingbackdrag blade. This would be a great option for Fisher to add to there products. I think that a lot of people would get this option when they buy their blade. I don't have one (V-plow) but i know 5 others with them and they all say great things. A stainless snowfoil for the x blade would be another great option.


Hi mrplowdude,
That is great information for us on the back drag.

Your comment on the stainless sno-foil for the XBLADE will be taken under advisement.

Thank You Very Much


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

My dealer here told me that you could not put a snofoil on an XBlade because the design of the blade already has to much of a top curve and if you put a foil on it it would be halfway to the ground. I have always liked snofoils but have a rubber deflector on my Xblade and it seems to work well.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Gary,

I fabricated a backdrag blade for my 7 1/2 RD. I don`t know how it will perform as of yet.

Basically, I used a steel cutting edge, and placed it behind the blade. Then I used 3x3 angle iron, 6 inches in length. attached to the cutting edge,going up vertically, then flat 3x3 flat stock horizontaly from the angle iron, welded to the outer rib. 

With a bolt going through the two joined pieces, it makes a "hinge effect", where dragging backwards, the cutting edge would stop against the lower spring mount.

As for the plow wings, I would like to see Fisher have these available. I think the guys with the "smaller" size blades would like to increase the plow width. With the angles facing "in", it would keep the trail off to a minimum.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Gary - Welcome back man. Last year was my first as far as using a Fisher product and I must say that I am very pleased with my purchase. On the topic of wings I believe I asked in another forum if anyone had used them on a 7.5RD as the type of lots that I plow would benefit greatly from their use. Is there anything on the market that you recommend for this type of blade?
On the topic of backdraging blades I'm not all that sure that I would use it, as I have no problems now. But I think it could help those that backdrag for long distances as the blade tends to ride up on the snow the farther back you go. 

I do encounter the occasional problem with my mounting system as the passenger side does not always want to engage, but other than that I have no gripes. It's up high and out of the way, and is idiot proof.


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Gary Dwinal said:


> I would greatly value any feedback or demand any of you folks would have for plow back drags. How many of you have either purchased or fabricated your own back drags for your plow? How much money did you pay or spend to get your backdrag?
> 
> Same questions as above for side wings. How many of you use or have demand for side wings? Would you prefer wings that mount straight out from the blade or off on an angle? Would you mount them on both ends of the blade or just one end at any given time?
> 
> Thank You


Gary, 
I have a backdrag on my Fisher. It cost me about $250 to have done at a local Fab shop. It works very well, as it doesn't give the plow the tendency to ride up on the snow and pack it down. The only real modification to the plow is the removal of the mounts for the plow feet (at least on the style around here).

As far as the wings go, I'd like them to be at a forward angle, to help carry more snow on the blade. One dealership that I plow at has no open side of the lot, so I can't just windrow the snow to one side. I have to move as much as I can down long "corridors" between lines of cars, and I feel like I'm constantly going over the same areas to pick up the trail-off. I know, most people would tell me to buy a V-plow, but I like the straight blade for 90% of my plowing. I'm seriously thinking of ordering a set of "Pro-wings" brand wings, but I'd rather see a factory Fisher set.

I understand that design and engineering cost a lot of money, so you wouldn't want to jump into untested waters. Well, I think Blizzard plows may have proven that wings are a very "sellable" feature, as they are getting more and more popular by the year. I don't think I'd want power-expandable wings like their 810 plow, just a setup that is removable like the Pro-wings or the Western plows new set.

Thanks again,
Ken


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

lakeeffect said:


> My dealer here told me that you could not put a snofoil on an XBlade because the design of the blade already has to much of a top curve and if you put a foil on it it would be halfway to the ground. I have always liked snofoils but have a rubber deflector on my Xblade and it seems to work well.


Hi lakeeffect,
When we designed the XBLADE series of plows, we chose not to design a Sno-Foil for them. The blades have 10" of overhang, meaning the leading edge of the blade at the top is 10" forward of the leading edge of the cutting edge. This gives the blade kind of a built-in Sno-Foil. For the folks that still need some type of deflector for powdery snow, the rubber deflector is the best option as it will simply flip up out of the way when stacking snow. However, we are not close minded on these types of options and if the market demand was high enough for such a product, we certainly would consider offering them. The problem would be the price. An educated guess would ballpark the price for such an accessory in the area of $600+. Not sure how many would still have an interest if that were the price??

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

danno said:


> Gary,
> 
> I fabricated a backdrag blade for my 7 1/2 RD. I don`t know how it will perform as of yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Danno,
Thanks for the feedback on the accessories.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Gary Dwinal said:


> Hi lakeeffect,
> When we designed the XBLADE series of plows, we chose not to design a Sno-Foil for them. The blades have 10" of overhang, meaning the leading edge of the blade at the top is 10" forward of the leading edge of the cutting edge. This gives the blade kind of a built-in Sno-Foil. For the folks that still need some type of deflector for powdery snow, the rubber deflector is the best option as it will simply flip up out of the way when stacking snow. However, we are not close minded on these types of options and if the market demand was high enough for such a product, we certainly would consider offering them. The problem would be the price. An educated guess would ballpark the price for such an accessory in the area of $600+. Not sure how many would still have an interest if that were the price??
> 
> Thank You


What about a stinless version of the Deflector that Fisher makes/made?? Just a simple flat piece of stainless bent at an angle consistent with the plow face??


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Bad Luck said:


> Gary - Welcome back man. Last year was my first as far as using a Fisher product and I must say that I am very pleased with my purchase. On the topic of wings I believe I asked in another forum if anyone had used them on a 7.5RD as the type of lots that I plow would benefit greatly from their use. Is there anything on the market that you recommend for this type of blade?
> On the topic of backdraging blades I'm not all that sure that I would use it, as I have no problems now. But I think it could help those that backdrag for long distances as the blade tends to ride up on the snow the farther back you go.
> 
> I do encounter the occasional problem with my mounting system as the passenger side does not always want to engage, but other than that I have no gripes. It's up high and out of the way, and is idiot proof.


Hi Bad Luck,
It is nice to be back. I always look forward to participating in this forum. I wish I could spend more than a week on here but then some of the items on some of the wish lists on here may never become a reality!

There are some companies that offer universal wings for all plows. The problem is most of the mounting designs are fairly crude and require holes to cut through the moldboards. Obviously I cannot recommend doing that to your Fisher plow or any plow for that matter!

Thanks for the feedback on the backdrag issue.

BTW - thank you for buying your new Fisher plow and welcome to the Fisher Family!!

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

ZR7 Ken said:


> Gary,
> I have a backdrag on my Fisher. It cost me about $250 to have done at a local Fab shop. It works very well, as it doesn't give the plow the tendency to ride up on the snow and pack it down. The only real modification to the plow is the removal of the mounts for the plow feet (at least on the style around here).
> 
> As far as the wings go, I'd like them to be at a forward angle, to help carry more snow on the blade. One dealership that I plow at has no open side of the lot, so I can't just windrow the snow to one side. I have to move as much as I can down long "corridors" between lines of cars, and I feel like I'm constantly going over the same areas to pick up the trail-off. I know, most people would tell me to buy a V-plow, but I like the straight blade for 90% of my plowing. I'm seriously thinking of ordering a set of "Pro-wings" brand wings, but I'd rather see a factory Fisher set.
> ...


Hi ZR7 Ken,
Truly, very valuable feedback on all accounts. Your comments will be taken under advisement.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Frozen001 said:


> Although I currently own a western plow, I have used and mounted fisher Minute Mounts on 4 different trucks/plows(from the MM with under hood hydraulics to an X blade). I have never struggled with one of them. Drive up, push the head gear up(very little effort to me) pop the pins, connect the electrical/hydraulics and off you go. I think the problems that most people have is not putting the jack leg down correctly, resulting in the incorrect height to align it with the truck.
> 
> I have seen some of the newer hydraulic attachment systems, and I always see it as added complexity, and an additional failure point. But that is just my opinion...


Hi Frozen001,
Sorry I missed getting back to you yesterday. Thanks for the kind words about your success with our products. However, it begs of the question: 
If you purchased our products and liked them, what was your deciding factor to switch to a Western plow for your next purchase?

I am probably my own worst enemy and will not like the answer, but I had to ask!!

Thanks


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Big Dog D said:


> What about a stinless version of the Deflector that Fisher makes/made?? Just a simple flat piece of stainless bent at an angle consistent with the plow face??


Hi Big Dog,
A stainless deflector would be much easier to manufacture and would be significantly less expensive than a stainless XBLADE Sno-Foil. An educated guess on the price of an 8' stainless XBLADE deflector would be $250+. I would be curious to know if you or anyone reading this forum would have an interest in this accessory at that price? In your opinion, what would be the advantage of a stainless deflector when compared to the rubber deflector kit?

Thank You


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gary Dwinal said:


> Hi Frozen001,
> Sorry I missed getting back to you yesterday. Thanks for the kind words about your success with our products. However, it begs of the question:
> If you purchased our products and liked them, what was your deciding factor to switch to a Western plow for your next purchase?
> 
> ...


Well it was two factors:

1) The Western dealer is located 5 minutes from my house
2) The Ultra Mount is slightly easier and with the removable receiver bracket it gave me piece of mind for ground clearance because as most know GM mounts tend to hang a bit lower that others.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Frozen001 said:


> Well it was two factors:
> 
> 1) The Western dealer is located 5 minutes from my house
> 2) The Ultra Mount is slightly easier and with the removable receiver bracket it gave me piece of mind for ground clearance because as most know GM mounts tend to hang a bit lower that others.


Hi Frozen001,
Thanks for the reply and for posting the buying decisions that were most important to you.

The first point is pretty tough for me to dispute as service should be a major buying decision with any purchase we all make. 5 minutes away! It just doesn't get any better than that! I'll bet they are open for service during any major snow event too!

The second point you make is also true. The GM trucks do suffer from a lack of ground clearance. Though the Fisher mount for the GM trucks probably has the highest ground clearance of all of the plow mounts available today, the Western mount may have more when the lower portion of the pushplate is removed after removing your plow. You know, now I am going to have to measure one just to make sure!!

Thanks Again


----------



## sam973 (Jan 20, 2004)

Gary,

I would be interested in a deflector for the X-blade as well. This would give the plow some extra hight for those deep storms. I have the deflector/extension on my HD plows and was thinking about making one for the X-blades I'm going to be getting soon. To me, the perfect plow hight seems to be about 34 or 35 inches for a pickup.

Sam


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gary Dwinal said:


> Hi Frozen001,
> Thanks for the reply and for posting the buying decisions that were most important to you.
> 
> The first point is pretty tough for me to dispute as service should be a major buying decision with any purchase we all make. 5 minutes away! It just doesn't get any better than that! I'll bet they are open for service during any major snow event too!
> ...


Gary,

The mounts on GM trucks always seem to surprise me how low they actually are. The newer versions of the GM mounts sit even lower because the were re engineered so the cutting of the lower facials was reduced/eliminated. I never quite understood why you guys could no come up with an mount the stuck through the tow hook openings. Since we are on the topic of mounts... I have notice that many of the newer mounts (from all the manufacturers) seem to be much further away from the trucks bumpers than previous years. I can remember when the mounts sat almost flush with the bumpers of trucks. Not a real big deal, but it is a change. Looking at GM path for their truck line up (you can look at the 07 Yukons and Tahoe for an Idea) it looks like the lower fascias will be even lower the the current models. Coming up with a mount that uses the existing tow-hook holes might be a better option than trying to go below them.

You are correct that Westerns mount is a bit lower than Fishers when the receiver cups on on the truck, but they are easily removed giving me an almost factory ground clearance height.

One other question. With the simplicity of plow mounts, they have become very easy to steal in short order. Has Fisher thought of integrating some sort of security measures for the plows. I would think that some sort of transponder type of electronics where a each plow works with only a certain isolation module would be very simple to implement.

Lou


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

sam973 said:


> Gary,
> 
> I would be interested in a deflector for the X-blade as well. This would give the plow some extra hight for those deep storms. I have the deflector/extension on my HD plows and was thinking about making one for the X-blades I'm going to be getting soon. To me, the perfect plow hight seems to be about 34 or 35 inches for a pickup.
> 
> Sam


Hi sam973,
Excellent feedback.

Thank You


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Gary,
All this talk about the mounting etc kind of has me perplexed. I was out just kicking tires at some dealers (Meyer/Boss/Fisher) and they all were talking about the the mounting system. By the way, I have a Fisher and Meyer and I like the Fisher way more than the Meyer, but the Meyer is on my truck. 

Anyway, what I'm getting at is I don't really care about the mounting sytem. The way I look at,and what I have experienced is, it is a pain in the butt no matter what system you have. What I think is important is does the plow WORK when it is supposed to work. Mounting the plow doesn't make me money, USING the plow is what makes me money, and I have never had a problem with my Fisher after four seasons.

I usually take the plow off maybe two or three times a year, so like I said, I don't really mind the mounting system.

Keep up the good work and thanks for taking the time to do this, its pretty cool.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Frozen001 said:


> Gary,
> 
> The mounts on GM trucks always seem to surprise me how low they actually are. The newer versions of the GM mounts sit even lower because the were re engineered so the cutting of the lower facials was reduced/eliminated. I never quite understood why you guys could no come up with an mount the stuck through the tow hook openings. Since we are on the topic of mounts... I have notice that many of the newer mounts (from all the manufacturers) seem to be much further away from the trucks bumpers than previous years. I can remember when the mounts sat almost flush with the bumpers of trucks. Not a real big deal, but it is a change. Looking at GM path for their truck line up (you can look at the 07 Yukons and Tahoe for an Idea) it looks like the lower fascias will be even lower the the current models. Coming up with a mount that uses the existing tow-hook holes might be a better option than trying to go below them.
> 
> ...


Hi Lou,
That is probably just wishful thinking that we could design a mount that would stick out through the tow hook holes. The challenge of doing that would be having enough structural integrity to stand up to all of the forces that a heavy snowplow with a lot of leverage, puts on the mounts and frames of the trucks.

You are correct in your perception about the mounts protruding further out from the front of the truck. This is a result of the front ends on most trucks being built today being more rounded and aerodynamic. When we design mounts for each new truck, we keep everything just as tight to the vehicle as possible to keep the moment arms as favorable as possible. If you drive your truck nose first up to a wall, the outer corners of the truck are much further back from the wall than the center. This creates an illusion that our plows are sticking out further from the truck. Most earlier model trucks were much more "flat" across the front bumper area.

The security issues you mention are a concern a lot of our customer have expressed. Consider it noted and taken under advisement.

Thank You


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Gary - I just got back from a local Fisher dealer. I was picking up some fluild as I plan on changing mine this weekend. My question is this, is there a difference between last years and this years hydrolic fluid? I only ask becasue the stuff that's in there now had the black cap and label that says Minute Mount on it. The bottles I picked up today have white caps and labels and looks to be a little darker shade of blue. Can I mix these two fluids?


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Andy N. said:


> Gary,
> All this talk about the mounting etc kind of has me perplexed. I was out just kicking tires at some dealers (Meyer/Boss/Fisher) and they all were talking about the the mounting system. By the way, I have a Fisher and Meyer and I like the Fisher way more than the Meyer, but the Meyer is on my truck.
> 
> Anyway, what I'm getting at is I don't really care about the mounting sytem. The way I look at,and what I have experienced is, it is a pain in the butt no matter what system you have. What I think is important is does the plow WORK when it is supposed to work. Mounting the plow doesn't make me money, USING the plow is what makes me money, and I have never had a problem with my Fisher after four seasons.
> ...


Hi Andy,
Well there!! I think you have just spoken for many of the real hardcore commercial snowplowers on this site. I feel pretty confident that although the ease of attaching and detaching the plow from the vehicle is a buying decision for some, the overall plow performance is probably the biggest buying decision for most.

Having said that, I think having the whole package is still the goal that all in the snowplow manufacturing industry is working towards. As Product Manager for Fisher Engineering I love the competitive atmosphere that is present in this industry today. It forces us manufacturers to constantly make improvements to our products. Our company has been so proactive in this part of our business that recently a whole new department has been created call the Product Innovation Group. That is the group that I work with on a daily basis to be looking into the future. If we are successful at what we are doing, Fisher will continue to be the number one selling snowplow in the world for many more years to come.

Our goal certainly is to have the best in class:
Overall snowplow performance - ease of attaching and detaching the plow - easiest and most ergonomically friendly controls - electrical & hydraulic system - and, well you get my drift!!!

BTW - thank you for the kind words about your Fisher plow.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Bad Luck said:


> Gary - I just got back from a local Fisher dealer. I was picking up some fluild as I plan on changing mine this weekend. My question is this, is there a difference between last years and this years hydrolic fluid? I only ask becasue the stuff that's in there now had the black cap and label that says Minute Mount on it. The bottles I picked up today have white caps and labels and looks to be a little darker shade of blue. Can I mix these two fluids?


Hi Bad Luck,
Just the point that you are changing your fluid shows me that you actually read your owners manual, and perform preventative maintenance on your equipment. That very much impresses me. Do you think all on this site can make that claim??????? Changing your fluid in your plow every year can make a dramatic difference in the performance of the plow in cold temperatures. The fluid in any "breathing" hydraulic system will always absorb a certain amount of moisture out of the atmosphere while operating. Eventually this moisture can accumulate to the point of freezing up in extremely cold temperatures. The blue, EZ Flow, Fisher fluid is much more able to absorb moisture and stay viscous in cold temperatures than ATF or many other hydraulic fluids available in the market today.

Now to answer your question. The different color of the bottle cap was simply a vendor issue where they sourced their caps from a different location. The fluid in the bottle is the very same fluid. The difference in color is a non-factor. It may vary a little from batch to batch and it is just a coloring die that is mixed in during the manufacturing process.

Thank You


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks Gary, just as you were last year, again you are big help.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Gary,

I am new to Fisher Plows as I just purchased my first one today. I Bought an 8' HD For my 2003 Chevy Silverado HD.
First let me start by saying you guys do manufacture a great plow, as everything about it looks very heavily built. It was a tough decision to switch from Western and Meyers because that is all I have ever used. Then again I always had Ford trucks and switched to Gm this year.

I have two questions for you regarding the GM Installation and would greatly appreciate any comments that you could share.

1. Are there mounting brakets manufactured that would allow installation without butchering the front valance of the truck?

2. Where is the best place to mount the Isolation Module?
The dealer that installed the plow today simply Zip Tied it underneath the front cowl where the windshield wiper motor is! This just seems to be kind of a strange location to me. I know that space is limited in a Diesel engine compartment but there has to be a better place to mount these things.

Thanks in advance for any input that you may have.
Again I really like the product that I purchased and have heard nothing but good things about Fisher.
Now I need to go make somepayup so that I can refill my pockets.

Thank You,
Jason


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 1, 2005)

*Questions on the Pro-Caster Spreader?*

Hi, Gary,

Just bought a new 7ft Pro-Caster, Honda powered spreader. Mounted it in a 06 F-350. My questions are as follows:

1. My dealer straped it to the bed. He did not bolt it to the box. Is this OK? It is tight and has 4x4 bracing in the front. He says that is the way campers are installed.

2. A friend says not to leave any salt in the spreader between uses. He says to completely clean and wash and wait for the next storm before refilling. Is this correct? Sure makes it hard to second guess the correct amount to put into the spreader, so it is empty when finished.

3. Another friend says to leave the salt in the spreader but outside and not in a heated building. Any advice?

4. I had to make a tarp and bungy cord it down to keep snow or maisture out. Why doesn't Fisher offer one for sale?

Jack. A new "SIMA" : member


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Gary Dwinal said:


> I would greatly value any feedback or demand any of you folks would have for plow back drags. How many of you have either purchased or fabricated your own back drags for your plow? How much money did you pay or spend to get your backdrag?
> 
> Same questions as above for side wings. How many of you use or have demand for side wings? Would you prefer wings that mount straight out from the blade or off on an angle? Would you mount them on both ends of the blade or just one end at any given time?
> 
> Thank You


Gary,
I have three back drags. I paid $250 for one and then made the other two myself. I would be very intereted in a Fisher backdrag. Also, In plow scoops I would also be interested in them. I have the Mega scoops and they work very well on my plow. Lastly like others said I would be very interested in a beefer V plow for F550 size trucks.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Boycea (Sep 26, 2003)

Gary, 
I just wanted to say you guys make a great product and I purchased my second fisher plow today for my new F350. I purchased a 9ft straight blade and it will be installed next Thursday.  I have one question for you though. I have a 9ft plow on my older F350 dump. The Minute Mount 1 is from 1997 and has the original pump. As the season ended last year I noticed the plow was slow going side to side and up and down. I have talked to many different people and get conflicting opinions on what the problem may be. Can you lead me in the right direction?? Thank you for a great product and for your input on this site. 

Adam


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm not sure that you are the right person to answer, but I will ask away. What is Fisher's stance on Synthetic Fluid for their systems (Electric over Hydrolic)? I use Synthetic in my truck and it works great. I know there is an increase in price, but I feel the perdormance and piece of mind is worth it. Also, what is the best way to flush the systems ensuring that as much as possible of the "old" fluid is removed and bleeding the system after a flush. If you cannot answer that is understandable as well. Thanks in advance. Chris


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

JPMAKO said:


> Gary,
> 
> I am new to Fisher Plows as I just purchased my first one today. I Bought an 8' HD For my 2003 Chevy Silverado HD.
> First let me start by saying you guys do manufacture a great plow, as everything about it looks very heavily built. It was a tough decision to switch from Western and Meyers because that is all I have ever used. Then again I always had Ford trucks and switched to Gm this year.
> ...


Hi Jason,
First off, I would like to thank you for purchasing a Fisher plow and welcome you to the Fisher family. We truly feel that people who use our products are a part of our family. The fact that you have always used Western and Meyer plows and have switch to Fisher makes it extra special!!

I know it doesn't make one feel good to have to cut the two small slots up into the air dam on your brand new truck, but it is a fair trade off. What I mean is if we built our mount low enough to go completely down under the air dam, the mount may literally drag on the ground while carrying your plow over the road.

Because of the many variations under the hoods on trucks, we do not give any recommendations on mounting locations for underhood components, giving the installer lots of latitude to place it in the best location on each particular truck. On most of the late model GM trucks, the module will fit up on top of the power junction box (big black box) on the driver's side fender well. It can be mounted with the plastic, Velcro-like, strips that are supplied with the kits. It must be kept towards the engine to avoid contact with the hood when it is closed. On some of the newer trucks today it is getting extremely difficult to even find a mounting location for the relatively small motor relay switch which is required for our plows.

Thanks


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Hi, Gary,
> 
> Just bought a new 7ft Pro-Caster, Honda powered spreader. Mounted it in a 06 F-350. My questions are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi Bounty Hunter,

Thank you for purchasing your new Fisher spreader. Welcome to the Fisher family!

1) Your spreader is attached to your vehicle in the very same manner the majority of spreaders are. It should be just fine.

2) Your friend is obviously well experienced with spreaders. The risk with leaving material in the spreader comes with multiple concerns. The material can freeze causing potential damage at start up (and lots of anguish!!). The material can also cause corrosion in the hopper as well. Even stainless steel is not completely corrosion proof so emptying the hopper and washing the unit out completely will assure you of getting the longest possible life out of the spreader. Most users will have a location to dump any unused material prior to washing and putting the unit away between storms.

3) Don't have a clue on that one. Maybe someone with more expertise on this subject will jump in and help you out with that one!

4) We used to offer a tarp to fit our spreaders a few years ago and simply didn't sell very many. I would love to hear from others as to the current demand for such an accessory.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

rob1325 said:


> Gary,
> I have three back drags. I paid $250 for one and then made the other two myself. I would be very intereted in a Fisher backdrag. Also, In plow scoops I would also be interested in them. I have the Mega scoops and they work very well on my plow. Lastly like others said I would be very interested in a beefer V plow for F550 size trucks.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


Hi Rob,
All excellent feedback and exactly the type of info I was hoping to achieve by sending out that thread. All will be taken under advisement.

Thank You Very Much


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

Gary,

Thank you for coming on this site and doing this. I thought I would chime in about my perception of Fisher plows. I am in southern Wisconsin and see very few Fisher plows. Actually probably only 5 in about 10 years. My perception is that Fisher plows are very heavy duty and only east coast guys use them. Western is by far the most popular plow around here and is what I have always used personally. I see on the cover of the new Central Parts Warehouse catalog (out of Illinois) a fisher plow and inside Fisher plows for sale. Is Fisher trying to market their plows here in the midwest? Or is Fisher and Western two different but similar products (pumps,controllers same?) from one company resulting in seperate markets? 

If my next plow was a Fisher I would definately want the backdrag and removable wings like the Pro Wings or Westerns wings.

I am curious too why you would not recommend drilling to install Pro Wings. Is there a real structural issue or is it just the legal department protecting the company? I assume it would void any warranty too right? If so that would be an even better reason to offer factory wings.

Thanks again for inviting our comments.


----------



## Plow Bill (Nov 12, 2004)

*Homesteader snow deflector*

Assuming you do not manufacture a snow deflector for the Homesteader plow, do you see any problem in drilling holes about every 10" in the top of the mold board to fasten a rubber strip to use as a deflector? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Boycea said:


> Gary,
> I just wanted to say you guys make a great product and I purchased my second fisher plow today for my new F350. I purchased a 9ft straight blade and it will be installed next Thursday.  I have one question for you though. I have a 9ft plow on my older F350 dump. The Minute Mount 1 is from 1997 and has the original pump. As the season ended last year I noticed the plow was slow going side to side and up and down. I have talked to many different people and get conflicting opinions on what the problem may be. Can you lead me in the right direction?? Thank you for a great product and for your input on this site.
> 
> Adam


Hi Adam,
Thanks for the kind words about our products.

If the plow was installed when you purchased the truck new, it means the plow will be entering it's 9th season this coming season. Assuming you change the oil every season (you do change the oil every season - right), it may simply be the intake filter on the pump getting plugged up with contamination. That would be my suspicion because if the pump was getting worn out, the first symptom would be a slow or sluggish function when the blade is raised. It takes a lot more pressure to raise the blade than it does to angle the blade. Having said all of this, if it were my plow I would probably just replace the internal pump inside your power pack with a new pump. It will come with a new intake filter and cure that concern as well. If you have run the unit for 8 trouble free years, the thing deserves a new pump anyway!! I strongly recommend the new EZ-V Flow Fisher hydraulic fluid as well.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

UpstateDzlGuy said:


> I'm not sure that you are the right person to answer, but I will ask away. What is Fisher's stance on Synthetic Fluid for their systems (Electric over Hydrolic)? I use Synthetic in my truck and it works great. I know there is an increase in price, but I feel the perdormance and piece of mind is worth it. Also, what is the best way to flush the systems ensuring that as much as possible of the "old" fluid is removed and bleeding the system after a flush. If you cannot answer that is understandable as well. Thanks in advance. Chris


 Hi UpstateDzlGuy, 
I spent two seasons as Technical Service Manager for our company several years back, so I better be able to answer your question!

There are many properties of synthetic fluids that far surpass those of paraffin based or non-synthetic fluids. Two properties of fully synthetic oils that are not necessarily ideal are the lubricity properties and the "stay where they are supposed to" properties (can you tell I am not an engineer!). Put a little differently, they tend to leak more often when put into identical conditions as paraffin based oils. Because of these two reasons, there are many synthetic additives in the EZ-V Flow Fisher hydraulic fluid, but the fluid is still a paraffin based oil, meaning the lubricity and the "stay where they are supposed to" properties have the advantages of the non-synthetic fluids. Now I am not a specialist on this subject and someone who is, may challenge these statements, but I have learned what I have just said here from people that are in the "know".

The absolute best way to flush the system is to drain the reservoir, remove the hoses, remove all three hydraulic rams and disassemble them and flush everything out with solvent. The majority of contaminates in the system will originate in the hydraulic rams. Then re-assemble everything and fill and operate the system. Unless you are willing to go "the best way" you can do the following. Angle the plow fully one direction or the other, push the lift arm down fully. This will fully compress two of three hydraulic rams. Drain the oil reservoir. Remove the hydraulic hose on the ram that is fully extended. With a catch can under that fitting, move the blade back compressing the third ram. This will drain the fluid out of all three rams. Reattach the hose and fill the system with Fisher EZ-V Flow hydraulic fluid. Now, prior to raising the blade at all, angle it back and forth several times and then let the unit set for a while allowing all of the air to bleed out of the fluid. Refill the unit fully and run the plow through all functions. Now after letting it set again, maybe overnight, check the fluid level again.

You have to be careful what you wish for when you ask me a question!! You may get a big job out of something you expected to do in ten minutes.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

NEAL said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thank you for coming on this site and doing this. I thought I would chime in about my perception of Fisher plows. I am in southern Wisconsin and see very few Fisher plows. Actually probably only 5 in about 10 years. My perception is that Fisher plows are very heavy duty and only east coast guys use them. Western is by far the most popular plow around here and is what I have always used personally. I see on the cover of the new Central Parts Warehouse catalog (out of Illinois) a fisher plow and inside Fisher plows for sale. Is Fisher trying to market their plows here in the midwest? Or is Fisher and Western two different but similar products (pumps,controllers same?) from one company resulting in seperate markets?
> 
> ...


Hi Neal,
Hey, speaking about the cover of the Central Parts Warehouse catalog, did you notice the handsome guy, that was very skillfully driving the truck? That is yours truly!!! You will need to call my agent if you need a driver too! He he!

Now to your question and something you do care about!

You are correct that there does seem to be a perception in parts of the Midwest about Fisher plows being heavy and only for commercial use. If you do a weight comparison comparing plow for plow, you will find the Fisher Minute Mount2 plows are truly no heavier than the equivalent Western Ultra Mount plows. If you go to the distributor locator section of our web site, you will find Fisher outlets in your area. We have been selling Fisher plows in the Midwest for many years. The Fisher plow may be built for more heavy duty use but that does not necessarily mean the physical weight of the plows is heavier than others. Even though Fisher and Western are owned by the same parent company, we are still competitors in all major markets in the snow belt.

Thank you for your comments about the backdrag and the wings.

Not sure about any structural or legal issues with the wings but warranty is certainly a concern. There is a pretty good chance of having warranty claims denied on a blade that has been modified in any way.

Thank You


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

*Wings for Fisher Plows*

Gary,

I was wondering if Fisher has a set of wings that I can add to my plow to give me an extra 2' when plowing and to eliminate trail off? I have an older fisher conventional (1996). I love the plow and would like to make it bigger to save some time.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Gary Dwinal said:


> I would greatly value any feedback or demand any of you folks would have for plow back drags. How many of you have either purchased or fabricated your own back drags for your plow? How much money did you pay or spend to get your backdrag?
> 
> Same questions as above for side wings. How many of you use or have demand for side wings? Would you prefer wings that mount straight out from the blade or off on an angle? Would you mount them on both ends of the blade or just one end at any given time?
> 
> Thank You


 I would hate to run a plow without a backdrag, locally fabbed swinging setups that get pulled into an aggresive scraping angle when motion of the plow is reversed, cheap to have made, probably around a couple hundred, and never had a reliability issue, a very simple design that doesn't seem to interfere with any of the other components. An absolute must when pulling snow from loading docks, walkways, or garage door after garage door at condo assc. or similar areas. I admit I haven't tried an X-blade which I hear is much more affective in backdraging than the conventionaly angled plows. I have also run a few sets of prowings and love them for the most part but the ultimate system is having a choice of straight or angled wings like the blizzard. For other reasons though, my first blizzard purchase might be my only blizzard purchase. I have some unique curcumstances that proved to be a challenge for the plow. I'll most likely go back to fishers on the next truck I put together. It would be nice to have a factory option for both of these items though. It would be nice if price was similar to current after market options. Another quick note, as someone else mentioned the paint on one of my stormguard equipped plows seemed to really fade in the first year. Maybe it was just a slightly different color altogether but it seemed that it had faded. The paint itself seems to be holding up decent without flaking ( last I checked anyway as the plow was sold last season).


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Plow Bill said:


> Assuming you do not manufacture a snow deflector for the Homesteader plow, do you see any problem in drilling holes about every 10" in the top of the mold board to fasten a rubber strip to use as a deflector? Thanks for your help!


Hi Bill,
I guess I have few prevailing questions going around in my head right now on this. I must remind you that the Homesteader plow is for light duty, personal use only.

You are correct. We do not offer a snow deflector for this series of plows. Not sure if I can recommend any type of installation of this type of accessory on your Homesteader. The entire top of the moldboard is polyethylene material so there would not be much support for bolting a deflector to.

Thank You


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Gary 

I also would be interested in a back drag attachment. I have never purchased one from a out side source but have been very curious about it. Being that it came from Fisher would be a plus that it fits right and works well. Not to mention that it wouldn't damage the plow in any way.

Also: it would be nice if Fisher made the following..

1) Mounting hardware and covers for all three connectors.
2) Stainless blades that were not X blades. all sizes.
3) Stainless snow deflectors for the top.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

BJH Snow said:


> Gary,
> 
> I was wondering if Fisher has a set of wings that I can add to my plow to give me an extra 2' when plowing and to eliminate trail off? I have an older fisher conventional (1996). I love the plow and would like to make it bigger to save some time.
> 
> ...


Hi BJH Snow,
We currently do not offer such an accessory. I added a thread to this discussion earlier in the week seeking feedback on them to see what kind of market there would be for them. Your request/question will be taken under advisement.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

grassmanvt said:


> I would hate to run a plow without a backdrag, locally fabbed swinging setups that get pulled into an aggresive scraping angle when motion of the plow is reversed, cheap to have made, probably around a couple hundred, and never had a reliability issue, a very simple design that doesn't seem to interfere with any of the other components. An absolute must when pulling snow from loading docks, walkways, or garage door after garage door at condo assc. or similar areas. I admit I haven't tried an X-blade which I hear is much more affective in backdraging than the conventionaly angled plows. I have also run a few sets of prowings and love them for the most part but the ultimate system is having a choice of straight or angled wings like the blizzard. For other reasons though, my first blizzard purchase might be my only blizzard purchase. I have some unique curcumstances that proved to be a challenge for the plow. I'll most likely go back to fishers on the next truck I put together. It would be nice to have a factory option for both of these items though. It would be nice if price was similar to current after market options. Another quick note, as someone else mentioned the paint on one of my stormguard equipped plows seemed to really fade in the first year. Maybe it was just a slightly different color altogether but it seemed that it had faded. The paint itself seems to be holding up decent without flaking ( last I checked anyway as the plow was sold last season).


Hi grassmanvt,
Great feedback on the wings and the backdrag - Thank you

We obviously welcome the fact your next purchase will be a Fisher over a Blizzard plow. Thank you again!

We have made several changes in our coating process over the years including slight changes in the formula for the powder used in the powder coating process. One or more of those changes may have resulted in a slightly lighter or I should say whiter looking yellow color and that may be what you are perceiving to be fading. On the other hand, if the plows do set out in the sun all summer year after year, they may very well be fading some. We have made constant upgrades and improvements to our coating system and will continue to do so as the technology improves from year to year. Be assured that every time you buy a new Fisher plow, the coating will be more improved and longer lasting than the coating on the previous Fisher plow you purchased.

Thank You


----------



## Plow Bill (Nov 12, 2004)

*Homestaeder snow deflector*

Gary,

Thanks for your reply. I found a deflector that fits a Snowbear plow. It is rubber and has a steel backing plate that would run along the top surface of the poly mold board. I assume the plow strength is in the frame and not the poly mold board. I use this plow to do my own driveway and a 700' private gravel road. It does an excellent job! I live in Northern New Hampshire and we get very light fluffy snow that blows over the plow even at slow speeds. This blowing snow causes a visibility problem that I feel a deflector would help. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Yaz said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> I also would be interested in a back drag attachment. I have never purchased one from a out side source but have been very curious about it. Being that it came from Fisher would be a plus that it fits right and works well. Not to mention that it wouldn't damage the plow in any way.
> 
> ...


Hi Yaz,
Thank you for the feedback on the backdrag.

1) Two of the three connectors are designed to be plugged into each other both on the plow and on the vehicle when the plow is removed. That is the best way to keep crud from getting into them while the plow is off the truck. When we did have covers for them, the covers would get full of crud (there I go showing off my non-engineer side again!) while they were flopping around, driving down the road, when the connectors were plugged in. When the plow was removed and the covers were install on over the open connector again - guess where all of the crud went that was accumulated inside the cover? It just got shoved into the receptacles in the connector. Not an ideal location for such crud. This would often result in premature failure from corrosion of the pins and or receptacles in the connectors. I realize plugging the harnesses back together on the front of the truck does not look as good as having the harnesses hard mounted with removable covers, but there is a method to our madness.

2) What features or benefits do you perceive on our regular (non XBLADE) series of plows that you do not like on the XBLADE? Is it height, attack angle, weight, etc? 
This would be very valuable information for us to know. 
If price is an issue, one would have to clearly understand a regular blade with a stainless moldboard would obviously cost substantially more than a regular painted blade. Please get back to me with more information on this issue! 
It is very intriguing.

3) I guess this one is self explanatory.

Thank You


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I would love to have spreader covers. I had them made by my local tonneau guy. He does all the fire trucks and such. He gave me a deal but it was still a bit of work. Mine have elastic around them and loops at the corners.

I think making them available and advertising a bit would sell them. I asked my dealer, a rather large and loing standing one and he stated you never offered them. Obviously it was not a well known item.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Plow Bill said:


> Gary,
> 
> Hi Plow Bill,
> Wow! A 700' driveway with any plow is quite a driveway to plow. To think you are doing this with a Homesteader plow is quite impressive! How long have you been using the Homesteader plow? Maybe we should get you to do a testimonial add for the Homesteader plow. The Homesteader line of plows has, by all accounts, surpassed even our wildest expectations from a durability and reliability standpoint. I believe this will be our fourth full season selling the line and I can honestly say that I know of nobody that has had a structural failure on a Homesteader plow. That is not to say someone hasn't damaged one that I am not aware of. If someone has failed one out there, I guess they know why it failed and never contacted us to tell us about it. Which size blade do you have? What is your vehicle you have the plow installed on? Do you use the optional shoe kit on your plow? How do you like the speed of the plow? Which control do you have? Do you remove the mount receiver assemblies when you remove your plow between snow events?
> ...


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Flipper said:


> I would love to have spreader covers. I had them made by my local tonneau guy. He does all the fire trucks and such. He gave me a deal but it was still a bit of work. Mine have elastic around them and loops at the corners.
> 
> I think making them available and advertising a bit would sell them. I asked my dealer, a rather large and loing standing one and he stated you never offered them. Obviously it was not a well known item.


Hi Flipper,
We offered them back when we first got into the spreader business back in the early 90's. You may very well be correct and we may have been a little weak in the promoting of this option. After the feedback on this subject this week, I would say we will be re-evaluating the market demand for hopper covers.

Thank You


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

*Homesteader Plow*

Hi Gary,
Thought i would give you my two cents on the homesteader plow.I have one on my 2004 f150.I also plow long gravel driveways and a couple of townhouse parking lots.I have had no problems with it at all.

The good.
1. Nice and light to take off and put on.
2. Still looks like the day i got it after 1 season of lots of use.
3. The removable mounts.Yes i take them off and put them on all the time.When there off you dont see any part of the mount.
4. I liked how easy the wiring and the isolation module are to install.
5. Plow moves very quickly.
6. I do have the shoes.They work great on gravel.
7. The PRICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The wish list.

1. The plow should be a couple of inches taller.
2. The head gear and lights should be taller for full size trucks just to make it look better.
3. The shoes should be more easy to adjust up and down.To much of a pain to remove them when doing paved drives.
4. The pins on the receiver brackets that lock the plow on should be bigger. They are to small and hard to pull when taking the plow off.
5. The jack stands should be part of the plow.Its a pain to take them off and on.If they where welded on that would be great.

Like i said just my 2 cents.
Gary


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Gary Dwinal said:


> Hi UpstateDzlGuy,
> I spent two seasons as Technical Service Manager for our company several years back, so I better be able to answer your question!
> (Edited to keep it from takin up space)
> Thank You


Thanks for your input. I guess maybe synthetics are not right for the plow hydrolic world. I have not had any issues with the synthetic in my truck.

The fluid that you offer then is a Synthetic/Petroleum blend? That is even better than what I thought you offered. Are there various grades that you offer. Thanks again and keep up the good work and durability of your products. Chris

PS-I'm a Lab Tech at a Chemical Company, I take Tech calls all day, I know the feeling.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

First off, i think im sold on fisher, my dad had me using them by the time i was 8, i have no complaints what so ever about them, have found them to be a top quality product. I am hoping for an X-Blade or at least an HD next year but not sure what my budget will allow. With that said, i have a question

1), i know i posted this in the fisher forum, but, im gonna post it again, 
Is there anything really new and/or innovative that you can tell us that Fisher is or is planning to come out with in the next year?? 

Probably will have more questions soon before this ends, thanks,
michael


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

Gary,
No offense to you or your company, but I will probably not buy any more Fisher plows until they can convince me otherwise. But I will comment to help you in your pursuit to change my mind.

1) Last year we purchased 2 Fisher 7'6" plows. By the 4th Storm one of the plows caught a curb and turned into a V-blade. The Trip edge would no longer trip. The dealer told us he would be laughed at if he tried to warrenty the plow. So much for the 1 year warrenty. We paid ~$900 for a new moldboard.

2) First storm of the year I broke the pin holding one of the shoes on. It fell out while I was backblading and got caught on something. It bent the round holder for the shoes and now the passenger side sits 4" off the ground.

3) Curb guards should be standard, both plows have wore through the nuts, and now we cant grip them to replace them.

Sorry, I bought a Blizzard this year. I'm going to try them out.


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

Gary, 

Tech question. where is the adjustment to slow the drop of the plow? I have a MM2. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Plow Bill (Nov 12, 2004)

*Homesteader snow deflector*

Gary,

Thanks for your reply. This is the second winter I have been using the 6' 8" on my 2004 Tacoma regular cab. The plow works great. I must confess that I have a back up to take care of the deep drifts and push back the banks when needed. Namely a neighbor with a 7' 6" Snoway. I used a Snowbear for a number of years before I purchased the Homesteader. Vast improvment! Yes I do have the shoes which I leave on even after the ground is frozen. The lift and angle has a great speed and the only problem I had was some angle chatter which my local dealer (Ash Supply) corrected. I use the fish stick control and love it. I leave the receiver brackets on all winter and remove for the off season. In fact the plow is on the truck most of the time as snow (mountain flurries) is a daily occurance here in the North Country. Most of my friends can't believe what this little plow can do. I do plow with the storm and don't let it build up if possible. Thanks again!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Gary Dwinal said:


> Hi Yaz,
> Thank you for the feedback on the backdrag.
> 
> 1) Two of the three connectors are designed to be plugged into each other both on the plow and on the vehicle when the plow is removed. That is the best way to keep crud from getting into them while the plow is off the truck. When we did have covers for them, the covers would get full of crud (there I go showing off my non-engineer side again!) while they were flopping around, driving down the road, when the connectors were plugged in. When the plow was removed and the covers were install on over the open connector again - guess where all of the crud went that was accumulated inside the cover? It just got shoved into the receptacles in the connector. Not an ideal location for such crud. This would often result in premature failure from corrosion of the pins and or receptacles in the connectors. I realize plugging the harnesses back together on the front of the truck does not look as good as having the harnesses hard mounted with removable covers, but there is a method to our madness.
> ...


1) I guess I agree on answer for number 1, I'm just a stickler for a nice looking setup, clean lines etc. I did find a place to tuck the wires in so I'm kinda happy. Today I found some more technical reasons given by one of your engineers. I happen to call before I realized this forum was here.. I posted my responce in the fisher forum.. here they are so you don't have to search.

a) The grill diameters are smaller on a lot of truck now and the connector's will not fit threw the grill.

b) There are no slots on the female. I suggested swapping male with female on that harness and he told me something like it would be live male pin and that was not to code.

c) No one complained with the Westerns never having mounting points.

d) Mounting one end rigid puts more stress on the connector point. If it is flexible the connectors are less likely to fail.

2) Back to old posts, I had alot to say-so let see. I wanted the stainless for one real reason, looking better longer. Today we are paying lots of cash for a nice looking trucks we want a nice looking blade. I bet 99% of the guys that buy them just get them because they are cool. The X blade not only weighs more I understand, but making it hang forward 10 inches just adds to the weight on our front ends. I pesonaly don't need or want the agressive angle. That 10" kept me from buying it because it ended up not fitting in my garage in front of my truck and the weight was just too dam heavy. If you want a truck to test fit a custom one, I would love to be the first! I'll drive to ME today and help!

One last thing... Keep making them in USA. I know for a fact some of the Curtis blades are being welded overseas and the quality is not very good. And most importantly keeping the jobs here in the USA.

Gary.. Thanks for doing this! 
Some people must be hard on there equipment! 
My last blade was a 7.5 MM that I just gave away to a good friend, it wouldn't fit my new truck. I bought it new in 1995!
It never broke once.
No problems ever! 
I never even changed a light bulb! 
Thank you Fisher for a EXCELENT product!


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

*Let me try spell checking and correct some things... I was in a rush earlier*

Gary,
No offense to you or your company, but I will probably not buy any more Fisher plows until they can convince me otherwise. But I will comment to help you in your pursuit to change my mind.

1) Last year we purchased 2 Fisher 7'6" plows. By the 4th Storm one of the plows caught a curb and turned into a V-blade. The Trip edge would no longer trip. The dealer told us he would be laughed at if he tried to warranty the plow. So much for the 1 year warranty. We paid ~$900 for a new moldboard.

2) First storm of the year I broke the pin holding one of the shoes on. It fell out while I was backblading and got caught on something. It bent the round holder for the shoes and now the passenger side sits 4" off the ground *when the shoe is installed with no spacers*.

3) Curb guards should be standard, both plows have worn down. *Mostly because of the trip edge design. If it were a standard trip then you wouldn't need to protect this area. In my opinion the trip edge design is useless. You claim that the edge will simply flop over so you don't lose the pile of snow in front of the plow. In my use, it simply sprung back and caused the plow to jump up in the air, leaving a huge mound behind that you would have to back up and re-catch.*

Sorry, I bought a Blizzard this year. I'm going to try them out.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

sounds like your being a little "rough" on plows, no matter the brand.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

geereed said:


> Hi Gary,
> Thought i would give you my two cents on the homesteader plow.I have one on my 2004 f150.I also plow long gravel driveways and a couple of townhouse parking lots.I have had no problems with it at all.
> 
> The good.
> ...


Hi geereed,
Thank you for the kind words about the Homesteader plow. It is always good to hear from a customer that is using a plow for purposes that far surpass the use parameters the plow was designed for, but is still very pleased with the durability and performance of the plow. It simply doesn't get any better than that for us!

Everything on your wish list will be taken under advisement.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

The fluid that you offer then is a Synthetic/Petroleum blend? That is even better than what I thought you offered. Are there various grades that you offer. 


Hi Chris,
Yes, that is correct. It is our way of getting some of the good qualities of synthetics without paying cubic dollars for other properties that are of little benefit for snowplow use.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Are there various grades that you offer. 

Hi Chris,
Sorry I missed this part of your question. The EZ-V Flow Fisher Hydraulic fluid comes in only one grade. The fluid may be used in all variations of Fisher plows except in our old underhood systems. The flash point is way too low to put it underhoods of vehicles.

Thank You


----------



## BobH (Feb 14, 2002)

*Fisher 7.5" RD*

Hello:

I have a Fisher 7.5' RD MM1 on my K1500 extended cab pickup. I have a few residential driveway accounts that I have been plowing for for 3 years. I average about 10 plowable events each season. My question is how can I tell when I will need a new cutting edge? So far it does not appear that I have worn much of the original "factory" edge. By they way, the plow is the most soild I have ever used. Once I learned that the "breaker" bar is not needed to mount or dismount, the plow it is a breeze to hookup/remove.
Thanks.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

mcwlandscaping said:


> First off, i think im sold on fisher, my dad had me using them by the time i was 8, i have no complaints what so ever about them, have found them to be a top quality product. I am hoping for an X-Blade or at least an HD next year but not sure what my budget will allow. With that said, i have a question
> 
> 1), i know i posted this in the fisher forum, but, im gonna post it again,
> Is there anything really new and/or innovative that you can tell us that Fisher is or is planning to come out with in the next year??
> ...


Hi Michael,
Probably not a lot of people of this site that started plowing snow at the age of eight. I think that is great!

Oh Yeah - it is very obvious that your dad is a very intelligent man too. Uses Fisher Plows!!

I wish I could "spill my guts" on here and tell you about some of the many new and exiting products Fisher is currently working on and will be releasing for sale over the next several years. However, for competitive reasons, and few others, we have to keep that information confidential until the official launch takes place on new product releases.

Having said all of that - you can rest assured that you will be seeing some very exciting new products and product improvements coming from Fisher soon and over the next several years. Stay closely tuned to our web site! www.fisherplows.com

Thank You


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

SnowDozers said:


> *Let me try spell checking and correct some things... I was in a rush earlier*
> 
> Gary,
> No offense to you or your company, but I will probably not buy any more Fisher plows until they can convince me otherwise. But I will comment to help you in your pursuit to change my mind.
> ...


Sounds like you need to pay a little more attention when you or who ever is driving for you should pay a little more attention when plowing. To hit a curb and bend they blade you must have been going way to fast... But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

SnowDozers said:


> Gary,
> No offense to you or your company, but I will probably not buy any more Fisher plows until they can convince me otherwise. But I will comment to help you in your pursuit to change my mind.
> 
> 1) Last year we purchased 2 Fisher 7'6" plows. By the 4th Storm one of the plows caught a curb and turned into a V-blade. The Trip edge would no longer trip. The dealer told us he would be laughed at if he tried to warrenty the plow. So much for the 1 year warrenty. We paid ~$900 for a new moldboard.
> ...


Hi SnowDozers,
1)Not sure why you would even think such damage would be considered for warranty. There are accidents that do occur while plowing snow. When an accident occurs like this, I think you may want to consider contacting your insurance company for a claim instead of expecting warranty coverage for something that is clearly not a defect in workmanship or materials, which is what our 2-year warranty will fully cover.
2)I would suspect the order of events were a little different. I think the shoe probably hung up on something very solid, breaking the shoe locking pin. Either way, the shoe tube holder is available as a service part and can easily be replaced. (some welding required)
3)I am a little confused on this one and you will have to provide me with a little more info before I can help you out with it. The curb shoes are used on the outer corners of the blade to protect against wearing the head off the outer base angle pin while dargging the edge of the blade against curbs. Not sure what nuts you are talking about here? If you are talking about the cutting fasteners, it sounds like the cutting should have been replaced long before those fasteners became that worn.

I appreciate the apology but as much as we would like to - we realize we are not going to get all of the plow sales.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

danno said:


> sounds like your being a little "rough" on plows, no matter the brand.


Hi danno,
Unfortunately, accidents do happen to the best of us while out plowing snow in what sometimes are very precarious conditions!

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

BobH said:


> Hello:
> 
> I have a Fisher 7.5' RD MM1 on my K1500 extended cab pickup. I have a few residential driveway accounts that I have been plowing for for 3 years. I average about 10 plowable events each season. My question is how can I tell when I will need a new cutting edge? So far it does not appear that I have worn much of the original "factory" edge. By they way, the plow is the most soild I have ever used. Once I learned that the "breaker" bar is not needed to mount or dismount, the plow it is a breeze to hookup/remove.
> Thanks.


Hi Bob,
Thank you for the kind words about your Fisher plow. The cutting edge/base angle is 6" from top to bottom when new, just for reference. The outer corners will wear more than the middle section. There are no written guidelines for this but if the outer edges are worn much more than 2 to 2 ½ inches I would probably bolt on a cutting edge. Another telltale sign is to see how far off the ground your trip spring bars are on the back of the blade where they are connected to the base angle. If a cutting edge gets worn too far, these spring bars can come into contact with the ground.

Helpful hint: It is important that you grind the "lip" off on the forward face of the base angle prior to installing your new cutting edge. If this step is omitted, the cutting edge may not fit tight up against the base angle and it may loosen up and break the bolts holding it on.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

polplow said:


> Gary,
> 
> Tech question. where is the adjustment to slow the drop of the plow? I have a MM2. Thanks for your time.


Hi polplow,
Not sure how old your plow is or which type hydraulic system you have. I am going to assume it is a newer electric/hydraulic system. Depending on which design you have you will find what looks like a threaded rod sticking out of the top of the valve block with a screwdriver slot in the top of it. It is called a quill in any of our literature. By turning this quill in or out you can adjust the drop speed of your blade. Turning the quill in (clockwise) will slow the slow the drop speed.

If needed, you should be able to find a reference to this in your owner's manual.

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

Plow Bill said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. This is the second winter I have been using the 6' 8" on my 2004 Tacoma regular cab. The plow works great. I must confess that I have a back up to take care of the deep drifts and push back the banks when needed. Namely a neighbor with a 7' 6" Snoway. I used a Snowbear for a number of years before I purchased the Homesteader. Vast improvment! Yes I do have the shoes which I leave on even after the ground is frozen. The lift and angle has a great speed and the only problem I had was some angle chatter which my local dealer (Ash Supply) corrected. I use the fish stick control and love it. I leave the receiver brackets on all winter and remove for the off season. In fact the plow is on the truck most of the time as snow (mountain flurries) is a daily occurance here in the North Country. Most of my friends can't believe what this little plow can do. I do plow with the storm and don't let it build up if possible. Thanks again!


Hi Plow Bill,
Don't think I can add anything to that!!

I am glad you are happy with your Homesteader plow and it is great to hear that Allen at Ash Supply is taking good care of you up there in Northern New Hampshire. I think Allen monitors this site and he deserves a little plug as he does service that part of the country as good as it can possibly be serviced.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

One last thing... Keep making them in USA. I know for a fact some of the Curtis blades are being welded overseas and the quality is not very good. And most importantly keeping the jobs here in the USA.

Gary.. Thanks for doing this! 
Some people must be hard on there equipment! 
My last blade was a 7.5 MM that I just gave away to a good friend, it wouldn't fit my new truck. I bought it new in 1995!
It never broke once.
No problems ever! 
I never even changed a light bulb! 
Thank you Fisher for a EXCELENT product![/QUOTE]

Hi Yaz,
Thank you for the kind words and I will assure you we will continue to work hard to keep making the best snowplows on earth!!

Thank You


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Gary Dwinal said:


> Hi Michael,
> Probably not a lot of people of this site that started plowing snow at the age of eight. I think that is great!
> 
> Oh Yeah - it is very obvious that your dad is a very intelligent man too. Uses Fisher Plows!!
> ...


Can't wait to get mine next year!!! Thanks, and i understand why you can't release information!! Just hope i have the money for the X-Blade or the HD!! Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

Gary Dwinal said:


> Hi SnowDozers,
> 1)Not sure why you would even think such damage would be considered for warranty. There are accidents that do occur while plowing snow. When an accident occurs like this, I think you may want to consider contacting your insurance company for a claim instead of expecting warranty coverage for something that is clearly not a defect in workmanship or materials, which is what our 2-year warranty will fully cover.
> 2)I would suspect the order of events were a little different. I think the shoe probably hung up on something very solid, breaking the shoe locking pin. Either way, the shoe tube holder is available as a service part and can easily be replaced. (some welding required)
> 3)I am a little confused on this one and you will have to provide me with a little more info before I can help you out with it. The curb shoes are used on the outer corners of the blade to protect against wearing the head off the outer base angle pin while dargging the edge of the blade against curbs. Not sure what nuts you are talking about here? If you are talking about the cutting fasteners, it sounds like the cutting should have been replaced long before those fasteners became that worn.
> ...


1) From what I am told, the plow made contact and in this situation, it should have tripped and didn't. This is hear-say so only one person really knows (the other owner)
2) Either way it happened, it caused damage, which is repairable... if I want to ruin the powder coat (I do like that you powder coat, and the finish seems to hold up well with the two we bought. Credit where credit is due.) But I didn't want to comprimise the integrity of the powdercoat for using shoes.
3) What you are saying here is what I meant... you just know your plows better than I do, and to be honest, I haven't seen the thing in 8 months. The reason the cutting edge was not replaced is because there wasn't one. We were told to go an entire season without edges.

Like I said... I'm trying to help any way I can. Our business has been plowing for 25 years now and between about 35 plows they have all been Fishers with the exception of 5 Meyers and 1 Western. The dealer around here is easily one of THE BEST snowplow dealers (Joint Cllutch & Gear). And we did just buy a stainless V-box spreader from them. Other than Blizzard now coming into our area, you have always had the best price per feature. I like being a testing rat, and if it pays off, the blizzard will make me more money. Take risks, make money right??

Thanks for doing this Gary, it's a good idea to interface with the true users.


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

SnowDozers said:


> 1)
> Like I said... I'm trying to help any way I can. Our business has been plowing for 25 years now and between about 35 plows they have all been Fishers with the exception of 5 Meyers and 1 Western. The dealer around here is easily one of THE BEST snowplow dealers (Joint Cllutch & Gear). And we did just buy a stainless V-box spreader from them. Other than Blizzard now coming into our area, you have always had the best price per feature. I like being a testing rat, and if it pays off, the blizzard will make me more money. Take risks, make money right??
> 
> Thanks for doing this Gary, it's a good idea to interface with the true users.


Hi Snowdozers,
I appreciate your honestly and am truly sorry for the damage that resulted from the unfortunate incident. I agree that the folks at Joint Clutch & Gear are super people and clearly understand the importance of servicing their customers. I would like to thank you for all of your business over the years and if the Blizzard plow doesn't work out for you, maybe some of the new products you will see from Fisher over the next months and years will, as you say "make you some money". That is truly what it is all about!!

Thank You


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

*Fisher Discussion*

To Sean and all of the Members of this Site,
It was such a pleasure participating in this forum this year. There is a dramatic difference in the attitudes and professionalism of the people that took part in this years Fisher Snowplow discussion compared to some other forums that we participate in. Sean and the members of this site understand how vulnerable a manufacturer makes itself to bashing from a few unhappy customers when participating in this type of open forum, and it is clear to me the members of this site use the forum for exactly what it is intended to be used for. For us, it is a win - win situation. We get to have an open dialog with people who use our products at a commercial level and help them out, but also seek and receive valuable marketing information that may be used in future product development decisions. Thank you all very for your help and I hope you all enjoyed the discussion as much as I did. "See" you next year!!

Thanks Again


----------



## conman1170 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wondering something here........what if you use spray on bedliner material for the moldboard? It certainly is dyrable enough. Just a thought


----------



## Gary Dwinal (Aug 1, 2001)

conman1170 said:


> Just wondering something here........what if you use spray on bedliner material for the moldboard? It certainly is dyrable enough. Just a thought


Hi conman1170,
I was traveling out through Illinois with one of our Regional Sales Managers last season and met a fellow that has all of his plows coated with spray on bedliner material. He even has it color matched so unless you are up close, you may not even notice. Each time he buys a new plow, he has this done prior to using it. Many years back, we did dome experimenting with this stuff with mixed results. The technology and the materials have come along way since then though. I do know it is fairly expensive!

Regards,
Gary Dwinal


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Gary,

I have a Chevy 1998 1500 Sierra and Fisher tells me that the only plow for this Truck is a LD 7.6 about 450 LBS and Western tells me that I can put a Standard 7.6 on it about 614 LBS. So why can't I put on a Fisher RD 7.6 that one is about 630 LBS. ...Thanks Cornelis


----------

